# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Ten Years and counting...

## Dennis

Although our actual anniversaries date is 11-7, we are celebrating this Saturday night at this dive:


Two Michelin Stars if you care about that stuff... 

Anyway, like most of the guys here that out-kicked their coverage, I'm a lucky SOB to find, bamboozle and marry a woman like Lisa.

I hope she never catches on to my chicanery...


Oh, also the 10 year anniversary of our first trip to that isle.

----------


## MIke R

excellent.....best of luck and enjoy...

----------


## MIke R

> Anyway, like most of the guys here that out-kicked their coverage,




oh and....one of your better metaphors....  :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

She and Susie have much to talk about over feathers. Happy anniversary and happy dining. I hope the service is everything Mike could hope for.

----------


## MIke R

at those prices ...."hope" better not even be in the formula....  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dennis

> at those prices ...."hope" better not even be in the formula....




I can't wait to ask the fresh/frozen question:

*Dover Sole for Two, Grape, Matsutake, Champagne
65 per person*

----------


## MIke R

they  either wont know for sure or will lie...its a given....and you already know that..it will be pacific northwest sole and there is nothing wrong with that..its the same damn thing!....although at 135 bucks....wow

just go for the wild striped bass if you are going to eat fish...its  running good now and will be fresh....black cod traveled a *very very* long way to get there ( a little north of  Antartica), so draw your own conclusions on that...

----------


## JEK

Yeah, it is your anniversary so by all means let Mike the Monger order for you :)

----------


## MIke R

I am doing nothing any different with my  seafood knowledge in dispensing advice then you do with  your Apple knowledge in dispensing advice...


same damn thing...  :Big Grin:

----------


## andynap

Happy Anniversary

----------


## JEK

I would say that you may be a bit more directive than I am.

----------


## MIke R

> I would say that you may be a bit more directive than I am.




at times yes...at times - no way

----------


## JEK

Meanwhile, back to Dennis and Lisa's wonderful anniversary!

----------


## Peter NJ

Happy Anniversary Dennis and Lisa!

----------


## MIke R

yes ..isn't it wonderful for them.....10 years...

very nice...when I get home I will raise a glass  to their success

----------


## Dennis

Thank you all.

I'm hoping to go for the tasting menu w/wine pairings.

Less time fussing with menu and more time focusing on my lovely wife.

----------


## JEK

> NEXT
> 01/29/12/13.1
> ING Miami Half Marathon



U R GTNG N SHPE 4 SBH

----------


## Dennis

Yep.

----------


## amyb

Nice news-Happy 10th Wedding Anniversary Dennis and Lisa

----------


## marybeth

Happy anniversary to you both....a lovely couple!

----------


## rivertrash

Congratulations, Lisa and Dennis!  Hope you have a wonderful evening in that dive.

----------


## Rosemary

Happy Anniversary!  What a wonderful way to celebrate.

----------


## KevinS

Happy Anniversary, Dennis.

----------


## Jeanette

Happy anniversary, young man! I wish you many more years of bliss.

----------


## debo

Happy anniversary to you both Dennis!!!

----------


## Grey

Wishing you and Lisa a very happy anniversary.  Enjoy your special dinner.

----------


## Theresa

Happy Anniversary!

----------


## JEK

So . . . . ?

----------


## Dennis

One for the books. 

IMHO.

----------


## Grey

What did you have?  Was the restaurant as beautiful as the pictures on the website?

----------


## amyb

OK. Enough. We need  Details, Dennis

----------


## JEK

Just on dinner.

----------


## amyb

Thanks for clearing that up, John.

----------


## GramChop

Happy anniversary, Mr. and Mrs. Menace.  Finding and marrying your best friend is the best!  And then realizing you're still "in like" with them 10 years later is even better!!

----------


## Dennis

Missy, not only that, but she agreed to a 10 year extension!

That's what 8 wine pairings will do.

----------


## GramChop

Ah...I see:  Fine wine (and diamonds) will do that to a woman!!

----------


## Dennis

I ain't stoopid.

----------


## Dennis

Fantastic meal, beautiful company, excellent wine pairings.

Life is good.

Dinner at RIA

----------


## amyb

Oh my!

This is one fantastic dinner!  Every course a delight.

----------


## Grey

Oh my is right!  Looks great.

----------


## BBT

Happy anniversary.

----------


## Dennis

Thanks everyone. 

The anniversary weekend continues. I have a 7 lb standing rib roast about to go into the oven.

----------


## GramChop

Why are you putting food where your pots and pans go?   :crazy:

----------


## Dennis

> Why are you putting food where your pots and pans go?   :crazy:




 }:| 

The roast is in a pan, Missy!

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by gramchop
> 
> Why are you putting food where your pots and pans go?   :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  }:| 
> 
> The roast is in a pan, Missy!



Oh.  Now THAT makes sense!

----------


## julianne

Happy Anniversary, Dennis and Lisa!

----------

